# Dvr4me died D* gave me a choice of Tivo or nonTivo



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey the Tivo I got for the Dvr4me deal starting freezing on the menu and list. So I gave them a call and they told me to reset or reformat and call back. I told them I have done this. They said well looks like we need to replace that box "we have to ask you sir do you want a Tivo box like what you have now or do you want a D* nonTivo box" I almost dropped the phone. I hope they send an r10 or something with a bigger drive. 

I have a HNS SD-DVR40 if anyone wants to trade or something. Its only problem is that it freezes when going to list or D* button. After awhile it will come up. Reg TV is not affected. Maybe some of you guys can fix it thats not my cup of tea. 
:up:


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

I checked my account and LEASED RECIVER was on there with a 1 year commitment. I called and they took all that off. She told me that in the future if I get a replacement that it will be leased and my bill will not change the only thing is that I will have to commitment to another year. Is this correct?


----------



## tortio (Jan 31, 2002)

Locking up like that could be any number of things, like the harddrive developing bad sectors, or maybe the unit is getting too hot. Either way, if it were me, i'd keep the dvr4me dtivo, since chances are you can drop a new harddrive in in and resurrect it, and make it better! Visit the underground/upgrade forum for more info. 

We used to keep our dtivo in the media cabinet, and I know it got pretty warm in there. When I added a new/bigger drive to it, I left it out since the heat generation was greater.

If they let you keep it, you can probably make a little bread selling it to someone here on the forums of you don't want to enhance it yourself.


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

tortio said:


> Locking up like that could be any number of things, like the harddrive developing bad sectors, or maybe the unit is getting too hot. Either way, if it were me, i'd keep the dvr4me dtivo, since chances are you can drop a new harddrive in in and resurrect it, and make it better! Visit the underground/upgrade forum for more info.
> 
> We used to keep our dtivo in the media cabinet, and I know it got pretty warm in there. When I added a new/bigger drive to it, I left it out since the heat generation was greater.
> 
> If they let you keep it, you can probably make a little bread selling it to someone here on the forums of you don't want to enhance it yourself.


The heat is fine. Im sure its the hd. They told me to keep it. I did think it was funny that they gave me a choice of Tivo or dtv non tivo.. I thought they where not going to send out any more Tivo based boxes. Guess that rumor is not true. If anyone wants this old h DVR40 let me know i have a sealed access card that came with it.


----------



## isdnmatt (Feb 17, 2005)

What would be worth it to you? $20-25 shipped? I've seen similar non-working tivos go on ebay for $0.99 plus a $15-18 shipping charge. (obviously the profit is in the shipping without ebay's cut)


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

isdnmatt said:


> What would be worth it to you? $20-25 shipped? I've seen similar non-working tivos go on ebay for $0.99 plus a $15-18 shipping charge. (obviously the profit is in the shipping without ebay's cut)


They start at .99 anyway this thing works you can still record pause ff rr and watch live tv just fine. Its when you go to the menus that it slows down. I need to know what one of these things weigh so i know what to charge for shipping. And also a zip code. I am not going to charge anything crazy. Give me your zip and if you can find out what its weight is that would be great.


----------



## isdnmatt (Feb 17, 2005)

I think the weight is about 15 lbs. Shipping to 11787. Does $20 plus shipping sound ok? I'll PM you my full address. 
Make sure its shipped fragile because I received one that looked fine on the outside, but the power supply inside had broken off its mounts on a hard hit.


----------



## abbottpc (May 20, 2005)

isdnmatt said:


> What would be worth it to you? $20-25 shipped? I've seen similar non-working tivos go on ebay for $0.99 plus a $15-18 shipping charge. (obviously the profit is in the shipping without ebay's cut)


Its worth more than that. I sold a Directv R10 on Ebay with no hard drive for 38.00 plus shipping. He would only make $10 on your deal. People are dying to get their hands on these. Sell for more!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I'm looking forward to seeing what they go for in a couple months.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

If it was known that the problem was the hard drive, it should go for more, but since the problem could be power supply, or motherboard, that lowers the value.



abbottpc said:


> Its worth more than that. I sold a Directv R10 on Ebay with no hard drive for 38.00 plus shipping. He would only make $10 on your deal. People are dying to get their hands on these. Sell for more!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

beanpoppa said:


> If it was known that the problem was the hard drive, it should go for more, but since the problem could be power supply, or motherboard, that lowers the value.


I may have made a deal with a guy not 38.00 plus shipping but it will work for me.


----------



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

I had to get a replacement for my DVR4ME DVR because it stopped working after a couple weeks. I was sent a new R15 and yesterday I got a letter from D* asking for the old DVR back and if they didn't get it I would be charged $249.
I have read many theads on this forum where people were told to keep the defective DVR.

Is this a new D* policy asking for the old DVR back ??


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

roehrle said:


> I had to get a replacement for my DVR4ME DVR because it stopped working after a couple weeks. I was sent a new R15 and yesterday I got a letter from D* asking for the old DVR back and if they didn't get it I would be charged $249.
> I have read many theads on this forum where people were told to keep the defective DVR.
> 
> Is this a new D* policy asking for the old DVR back ??


No, not a new policy. Two years ago I had UTV with two broken tuners replaced, they first said to keep the utv but a month later I was hit with non-returned equipment fee. They wanted the UTv back. I was still using it as a webtv unit, and didn't throw it away. so I was lucky.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

jesseb said:


> I did think it was funny that *they gave me a choice* of Tivo or dtv non tivo.


That's not funny, that's excellent!!!

Updates for series one boxes and now directv actually gave someone a choice for a dvr replacement???? In the middle of '06, no less????

Truly, these must be signs of the coming apocalypse.


----------



## tryptoneCRG (Apr 22, 2006)

Is this a new D* policy asking for the old DVR back ??[/QUOTE]

In most cases D*does not ask for the dtivos back. The only ones they ever ask for are 80gb units or higher, and only some of those. I'm not exactly sure how they determine which ones are requested for return and which are not. Its automated in our systems and the CSRs have no discretion.

Rick


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

My mother in laws dvr4me box went down after about 3 weeks and they sent her a NEW R10. But when i called it in they said they would just send a new box. But when mine went down a week later i got "do you want a Tivo box or a D* non Tivo box sir" the guy said he was required to ask me that. They also sent me a R10 but i think it was re-furb. Oh well it works fine. 

Jb


----------



## isdnmatt (Feb 17, 2005)

Received the unit. Sadly, it was not a SD-DVR40 as was stated, but actually a HDVR2. Opened it up and ran an all night drive test. It failed, but I was able to at least get an image of the system cleanly.

Expanded it to a new 60gb drive and the unit is good to go with HMO, MRV, tytools, etc.

Ohh well, now i have 2 mismatched units.


----------



## jesseb (Feb 21, 2006)

isdnmatt said:


> Received the unit. Sadly, it was not a SD-DVR40 as was stated, but actually a HDVR2. Opened it up and ran an all night drive test. It failed, but I was able to at least get an image of the system cleanly.
> 
> Expanded it to a new 60gb drive and the unit is good to go with HMO, MRV, tytools, etc.
> 
> Ohh well, now i have 2 mismatched units.


hey Isdnmatt,

I was wondering how that box turned out for you and ran across this post. I am sorry about my bad info I thought i got it off the back of the box. I was not trying to mislead you in anyway. I am glad you got it working. Again sorry about the mixup on my part.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

Interesting. I thought that they weren't sending out non-RID units anymore. In fact, some people have been told when they called to activate non-RID units that they won't activate them anymore.



isdnmatt said:


> Received the unit. Sadly, it was not a SD-DVR40 as was stated, but actually a HDVR2. Opened it up and ran an all night drive test. It failed, but I was able to at least get an image of the system cleanly.
> 
> Expanded it to a new 60gb drive and the unit is good to go with HMO, MRV, tytools, etc.
> 
> Ohh well, now i have 2 mismatched units.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

roehrle said:


> I had to get a replacement for my DVR4ME DVR because it stopped working after a couple weeks. I was sent a new R15 and yesterday I got a letter from D* asking for the old DVR back and if they didn't get it I would be charged $249.
> I have read many theads on this forum where people were told to keep the defective DVR.
> 
> Is this a new D* policy asking for the old DVR back ??


They replaced a unit for me under the same circumstances, and I was told to keep the old unit.

A month or two later, I also received a letter, but mine stated that they expected the old unit to be returned ONLY IF their was a return label attached to the bottom of the box that contained the replacement unit. No label came with the replacement, so I assume that it does not apply to me. I guess I'll see in a few months! (I still have the old unit just in case.)


----------



## isdnmatt (Feb 17, 2005)

They had no problem activating the NON-RID unit, but I did have to call back after I noticed "leased" on my account info. The unit is living happily on the network with my 4 other tivos with no lock ups since intial setup.


----------

